# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  База данных форума переехала

## Д.Срибный

Провайдер перевел БД форума на новый, более быстрый сервер. Из-за этого, последние два часа форум не работал - шло копирование баз с одного сервера на другой.

----------

